
Ask HN: How is pinterest allowed on Google? - GigabyteCoin
Every single page indexed in Google displays a full page popup requiring registration (not initially, but the second you try to scroll or click on anything).<p>I thought this kind of behavior was frowned upon by Google.<p>Is Google an investor in Pinterest or something?
======
sogen
Maybe, or Facebook. I just saw Facebook implemented this dark pattern too.

